# Blue aqua regia?



## Corro69 (Apr 23, 2017)

Used smb to drop gold from aqua regia...NOW it's blue?? 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 23, 2017)

So?


----------



## Corro69 (Apr 23, 2017)

Why is it blue?

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 23, 2017)

What type material did you dissolve in the AR?


----------



## Corro69 (Apr 23, 2017)

CPU amd some foils from ram

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Apr 24, 2017)

What element or metal? 
copper?
You can have a soup of different metals, some that color solution and some that do not color the solution, many time's different oxidation states of metals ions will give different colors...


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 24, 2017)

My guess: It was green by a mix of copper(II)chloride, which forms blue complexes if dilluted, and yellow (dilluted) or orange (more concentrated) HAuCl4. You probably precipitated a tiny amount of gold from a comparable dirty solution, which might cause gold clusters so small, that it might take days, before you can see fine black powder at the bottom. Now, only the blue (because dilluted) copper II cloride complexes still are in solution. Test for gold. There will most probably be no gold in solution left.

I've seen this before in very dilluted solutions.


----------



## Corro69 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gold test shows nothing... And you're correct the yield was very polluted. 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corro69 (Apr 24, 2017)

solar_plasma said:


> My guess: It was green by a mix of copper(II)chloride, which forms blue complexes if dilluted, and yellow (dilluted) or orange (more concentrated) HAuCl4. You probably precipitated a tiny amount of gold from a comparable dirty solution, which might cause gold clusters so small, that it might take days, before you can see fine black powder at the bottom. Now, only the blue (because dilluted) copper II cloride complexes still are in solution. Test for gold. There will most probably be no gold in solution left.
> 
> I've seen this before in very dilluted solutions.


Am I able to drop the silver or copper? 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 24, 2017)

Concentrated chloride matrix is able to hold a little insoluble silver chloride in complexed form in solution, until dilluted. Why would you want to drop some milligramms of copper? This solution goes to the stock pot. 

*Read Hoke and the forum library, please.*


----------



## Corro69 (Apr 24, 2017)

solar_plasma said:


> There should not be any silver, if you have done proper work. Concentrated chloride matrix is able to hold a little insoluble silver chloride in complexed form in solution, until dilluted. Why would you want to drop some milligramms of copper? This solution goes to the stock pot. Read Hoke and the forum library, please.


Started reading hoke and have been reading the forums. Haven't seen anything specifically about the "stock pot" yet though lots of mentions of it.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 24, 2017)

Corro69 said:


> solar_plasma said:
> 
> 
> > There should not be any silver, if you have done proper work. Concentrated chloride matrix is able to hold a little insoluble silver chloride in complexed form in solution, until dilluted. Why would you want to drop some milligramms of copper? This solution goes to the stock pot. Read Hoke and the forum library, please.
> ...


Good. Here's the short version: yes, you will eventually drop the silver and copper as part of your stock pot/waste process.


----------



## Corro69 (Apr 24, 2017)

upcyclist said:


> Corro69 said:
> 
> 
> > solar_plasma said:
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the input 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------

